
Governments Are Spending Billions on Software They Can Get with Freedom - eaguyhn
https://fosspost.org/analytics/governments-and-spending-on-software
======
sherlock_h
Pretty interesting. I wonder what prompted Munich to switch back and forth
between softwares. Also, don't governments have some sort of internal IT
infrastructure that helps them run more efficiently and oversees these costs?
I also assume there are some factors at play here (like people being used to
certain software) that make transitions very difficult

